# MET RX SIZE UP



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi guys anyone tried this shake before any good or not ??

If you are one of those people who have a tough time packing on solid, powerful muscle, try MET-Rx Xtreme Size Up, specially designed for those who want to gain weight and pack on quality mass. MET-Rx Xtreme Size Up contains many key ingredients to help you keep growing when other weight gainers quit! MET-Rx's specially selected nutrients are designed to meet your body's needs for both immediate and sustained energy and protein synthesis.

*METAMYOSYN® Muscle Mass Formula *

Specially designed for hard gainers who want to gain weight and pack-on quality mass.*

MET-Rx® Xtreme Size Up features FOUR Hardcore Optimizer Blends to help you keep growing when other weight gainers quit.*

METAMYOSYN® Muscle Mass Optimizer Blend

Complex Carb Optimizer Blend

Lean Lipid Optimizer Blend

MultiVitamin Optimizer Blend

• Each serving contains 59g protein, 64-67g High-Quality Complex Carbs, 3g Creatine, 3g Glutamine and 600 calories

• No Fructose or Aspartame

• Mixes quickly and goes down easy

Type: Powder

Weight: 6lbs


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

what carb source is it? if it's just maltodextrin then i'd probably forget it, unless it's for PWO


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok here is the

INGREDIENTS: Maltodextrin, Protein blend (Whey protein concentrate, Milk protein concentrate, Calcium sodium caseinate, L-Glutamine), Dutch cocoa powder, Vitamin & Minerals (Dipotassium phosphate, Calcium lactate, Dicalcium phosphate, Tricalcium phosphate, Potassium citrate, Beta carotene, Sodium citrate, Vitamin E as dl-Alpha tocopheryl acetate), Vitamin C (as Ascorbic acid), Ferrous fumarate, Niacin (as Niacinamide), Biotin, Sodium selenite, Potassium iodide, Zinc oxide, Vitamin A palmitate, Pantathenic acid (as d-calcium pantothenate), Vitamin K (as Phytonadione), Copper sulphate, Manganese sulphate, Vitamin B6 (as Pyridoxine hydrochloride), Thiamin hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3, Folic acid, Chromium picolinate, Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin), Sodium molybdate), Flavourings, Creatine monohydrate, Medium chain triglycerides, Bulking agents (Xanthan gum, Guar Gum), Cellulose gum, Sweeteners (Acesulfame K, Sucralose), Emulsifier (Soya lecithin), Carrageenan gum, Sodium chloride, Oat fibre, Flaxseed powder.

i never seem to know wot one to get there are so many on the market now pwo ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so METAMYOSYN® is just maltodextrin and whey


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

This is a very good alternative mate:

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/BSD_MassGainer_Bagged.html


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok cool will check it out was only asking as i got a tub of met rx from a m8 of mine for free maybe this is why he gave it to me lol... is it worth using with other sups or just scrap it ??


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

maltodextrin is pretty high GI, your body can digest it very rapidly

it's cheap to make and made from starch so companies can say their product contains "complex carbs", when it's just basically the same as a simple sugar


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah my body seems to digest very fast as it is so maybe no good for me then cheers guys


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

sounds like a gainer shake. Which can be made cheaper with whey and oats add in some mpc and your saving a fortune


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

gerg said:


> maltodextrin is pretty high GI, your body can digest it very rapidly
> 
> it's cheap to make and made from starch so companies can say their product contains "complex carbs", when it's just basically the same as a simple sugar


it depends on the type of maltodextrin it comes from multiple sources and can have very varying GI's.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got a tub of that size up a year or two back and it was honestly the most rank rank supplement i have ever tasted. Honestly man! I'm a big fan of the Met-RX whey protein aswell, that tastes really good.

Bulk supplements direct do some awesome tasting mass gianers and proteins. The ingredients are also better...for less ££££. Win win

Use the code bsd123 when paying and save yourself a few quid aswell mate.


----------

